# The Ouya



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

It's an interesting concept but I'm not someone that finds a console of free-to-play, if only at first, to be something that I would want to get.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2012)

"Free to play" is a bit misleading although I believe it was the term they used in the kickstarter. It will function like a mix of XBLA type trials/demos and stuff we see in the Android/iOS markets.



> Developers can offer a free demo with a full-game upgrade, in-game items or powers, or ask you to subscribe.



OP should change the link to:


It's an interesting concept and at ~$100 it is not an unreasonable risk to take since at the very least you have a powerful android device to play around with if all the Ouya stuff doesn't play out.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

> "Free to play" is a bit misleading although I believe it was the term they used in the kickstarter. It will function like a mix of XBLA type trials/demos and stuff we see in the Android/iOS markets.



Ah, that's a bit better.  Still, I don't really see gaining too much traction except for among the casuals.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2012)

It's, quite frankly, the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. All they're doing is taking mobile gaming and putting it on your TV. So instead of playing Angry Birds on your phone, you'd play it on your TV - and it's going to have the exact same problems as the Apple Store has, with everything priced as cheaply as possible. That'll drive down quality significantly and there'll be an abundance of microtransaction-reliant games, which will further push down the prices of the games on it. Without some serious quality control, as well, the majority of games on the console will be rip-offs, crap and crappy rip-offs. Which, of course, alienates "mainstream" developers. Which just deepens the perceived rift that indie developers believe is there.

The only real selling point of the console is that the manufacturers are clearly happy for people to develop emulators for it. That's the only reason I'd ever get one, although the 8GB internal storage is tiny.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2012)

anybody here tried this OnLive stuff?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

yep. I guess they are going the streaming route, which is fine for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 28, 2012)

The addition of OnLive simply proves it - the Ouya will never be that successful. When you have to rely on existing third-party software to get retail games on your console, nobody is taking you seriously.

I don't quite get the appeal of streaming games, anyway. What happens if their servers are hacked or simply go down? Everyone just loses everything? What if you move and don't have an internet connection, or if your connection isn't good enough? No games for you? Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 28, 2012)

Of course it has the same downside as anything internet based, but I think if you're looking into the service, you would take all that into consideration. OnLive has a lot of benefits, but if you have crappy internet it's obviously not for you.

It's not hardware dependent and it's relatively cheap. I don't see how giving more options diminishes what the Ouya is trying to do. I mean Sony has acquired a cloud gaming service and it will most likely be integrated into the next Playstation.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

so, some reviews are up 

 - 3.5/10
 - no score


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a lesson learned for KS backers I guess


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

TB shared his thoughts as well


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Waiting to see how long it will be before Ouya is scrapped.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

release got delayed till June 25th



but looks like they got some more money


----------

